# Specialized 2012 Roubaix vs 2013 Roubaix



## Vanco (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am a total newbie to cycling and on the verge of buying my first road bike ever. I wanted to know if there are any differences between the 2012 and 2013 Specialized Roubaix Compact. 

From the manufacturers website it almost seems like the 2012 model has the better tiagra components, compared to the Sora components on the 2013 model. The price is also $200 cheaper for the 2012 model, as it's the last bike they have, compared to the 2013 models.

Any other differences that the experts here know about.

It seems like an easy decision to pick up the 2012 model but just wanted to get some opinions in case I am missing something.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Vanco said:


> It seems like an easy decision to pick up the 2012 model but just wanted to get some opinions in case I am missing something.


10sp Tiagra is a huge step up from the 2013 Sora IMO. I own a 4600 Tiagra bike and a 5700 105 Roubaix and the Tiagra bike actually shifts better (since Tiagra doesn't route the derailleur cables under the bar tape.) How much are they quoting you for these bikes? Because the new 2014 Roubaix's all get the SL4 frames and with a 10-15% discount (which is not hard to get) it may only be a couple hundred bucks more.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Taking a quick look at the specs, I don't think you're missing anything. The 2013 frameset is 8r TM while the 2012 is 8r IS, but I highly doubt whatever difference that is won't be noticed on the road. 

More importantly (IMO) Tiagra 10 speed trumps 9 speed Sora, so (as you say) easy decision.


----------



## Vanco (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you for the responses Dunbar and PJ352 I appreciate the help!

Dunbar the price I am being quoted right now is $1300 for the 2012 roubaix and $1550 for the 2013 Roubaix (Sora components). 

Is there a big difference in weight of the frame between the 8r IS and the SL4? 

Thanks again!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Vanco said:


> Thank you for the responses Dunbar and PJ352 I appreciate the help!
> 
> Dunbar the price I am being quoted right now is $1300 for the 2012 roubaix and $1550 for the 2013 Roubaix (Sora components).
> 
> ...


Frame weights would vary by about 350g's, so 3/4 lb. Maybe close to 1 lb. if you allowed for difference in forks, but that's a stretch. 

That said, neither of these bikes are SL4's. You'd be paying far more than $300-$1500 to shed that ~1 lb. Not worth it, IMHO. Besides, over time, you could upgrade wheelsets (most do anyway) and shed a fair amount of weight from either of these Roubaix's.


----------



## Vanco (Aug 5, 2013)

PJ352 - the SL4 comment was regarding the upcoming 2014 Roubaix which are all suppose to have SL4. They are going to be out of budget though. 

Going to keep the 2012 as to keep the boss happy, as we were clueless about bike costs before this. Will upgrade the wheels and saddle on it once I can. 

If I really am enjoying cycling as much as I right now will have to upgrade to something much nicer in 4-5 years or sooner .


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

$1300 for the 2012 with Tiagra is a really good price. I wouldn't hesitate to buy that Roubaix.


----------

